# Orbea Mx Team 20 disc tuning



## RobertNowak (15. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte hier mal das zukünftige Bike unseres Sohnes präsentieren. 
Es handelt sich um ein Orbea-mx20 Team disc von 2019 welches der Osterhase 2020 ausliefern soll.

Getauscht wurden bisher der Vorbau gegen einen Propain 1st Ride - 37g, die Sattelstütze gegen eine China Carbon mit Titanschrauben - 162g, der Sattel gegen einen 66Sick El Nińo - 61g, die Schnellspanner gegen Titanschraubachsen - 136g und die Pedale gegen welche von Vpace - 157g. Macht in Summe ein Minus von 553 g.
Das aktuelle Gewicht liegt bei 9180g laut Kofferwaage.
Angedacht war ein Zielgewicht sub 8kg, wobei ich glaube dass dieser Wert nur schwer zu erreichen wird ohne Unsummen auszugeben. 
Es sind noch diverse Anbauteile mit Potenzial vorhanden. 
China Carbon Lenker ist bereits im Zulauf. Genauso wie leichte ashima Scheiben mit Centerlock Adapter und Titanschrauben.

Bei den Nächsten Schritten bin ich mir nicht sicher. Die Felgen sind tubeless geeignet, hat die Kenda schon mal jemand Tubeless aufgebaut?
Evtl wären die neuen Rocket Ron eine Möglichkeit wobei die Liteskin auch nicht unbedingt immer easy tubeless umzubauen sind. 
Bei der Schaltung soll zumindest eine xt Kassette einziehen und ein Schaltwerk mit kürzerem Käfig her. Umbau von 9 auf 10 fach muss nicht zwingend sein. 
Im Zweifel muss die Gabel noch einer Carbon Gabel weichen und eine andere Kurbel verbaut werden sollte es da noch Potenzial geben. 

Der Fahrer wird im Oktober 5 und ist aktuell 108cm groß. Sein Kubike 14 welches er sicher über Stock Stein und Stufen zirkelt ist ihm definitiv zu klein. Ich hoffe das es sich von der Größe her bis zum April ausgehen wird.

Beste Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Januar 2020)

RobertNowak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich wollte hier mal das zukünftige Bike unseres Sohnes präsentieren.
> Es handelt sich um ein Orbea-mx20 Team disc von 2019 welches der Osterhase 2020 ausliefern soll.
> ...


Meiner Fahrt bei der Größe ein bo20 ohne probleme! Sollte also passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobertNowak (17. Januar 2020)

Heute wurden die Bremsscheiben gegen ashimas und centerlock Adapter getauscht.
Alt 402g neu 206g für vorne und hinten. 
Ausserdem ist der Schnellspanner einer China carbon Klemme gewichen. 
Alt 40g Neu 17g. 

Das nackte Laufrad vorne wiegt übrigens 790g. Recht schwer. Beim Lrs Scheint anscheinend massig Potential zum Abspecken zu sein.

Reifen wiegt 480g, der Schlauch 134g.

Ich hoffe der Lenker kommt bald. Zusammen mit gekürzten lizard skins Dsp sollten da auch paar Gramm fallen. 
Grüße Robert


----------



## samilio (20. Januar 2020)

@RobertNowak schönes Projekt!  

Nach guten Erfahrungen mit dem Orbea MX24 wird dieses Jahr der Osterhase meinem Kind Nr. 2 auch ein MX20 bringen.

Sub8kg wird schwierig bzw. teuer, aber etwas abspecken wird es auf jeden Fall müssen.

Magst du mir ein paar Infos zu den von dir verbauten Teilen (Sattelstütze, Lenker, Titanachste) geben?


----------



## RobertNowak (20. Januar 2020)

Sattelstütze ist diese hier:
#Aliexpress € 28,76  21%OFF | Neue Carbon Faser Sitz post Leichte MTB Mountain Road Bike Carbon Sattelstütze 27,2/31,6*300/350/ 400mm Fahrrad Teile licht 125g








						39.9US $ |Elita One Carbon Fiber Seat Post Mtb/road Bike Seatpost 27.2/31.6mm Bicycle Parts Light 125g - Bicycle Seat Post - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				



Achsen Diese :
#Aliexpress € 10,44  36%OFF | 36 gr/para Titan CNC Fahrrad Quick Release Spieße 75/100/130/135mm MTB Road Radfahren Schnell release Mountainbike Teile 4 Colos








						11.05US $ 38% OFF|36g/Pair Titanium CNC Bicycle Quick Release Skewers 100/130/135mm MTB Road Cycling Quick Release Mountain Bike Parts 4 Colors|Skewers|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Klemme:

#Aliexpress € 4,25  35%OFF | Volle carbon faser sitzrohr clip lock rohr clamp fahrrad sitzrohr ausgestattet clip 27,2 31,6








						9.25US $ |Full Carbon Fiber Seat Tube Clip Lock Pipe Clamp Bicycle Seatpost Fitted Clip 27.2mm 30.8mm 31.6mm Seatpost Seat Ultralight  MTB|Seatposts Clamps|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Centerlock adapter:

#Aliexpress € 3,97  20%OFF | ZRACE CNC Bike Centerlock zu 6-loch Adapter, Center Lock Umwandlung 6 Loch Fahrrad Bremsscheibe, für SM-RTAD05/SM-RTAD10








						4.89US $ 10% OFF|ZRACE CNC Bike Centerlock to 6 hole Adapter, Center Lock Conversion 6 Hole Bicycle Brake Disc , for SM RTAD05 / SM RTAD10|Bicycle Hubs|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Vorbau wie beschrieben von Propain direkt zu beziehen, Pedale von Vpace und der Sattel von 66sick. 

Warte immer noch darauf das der Lenker eintrifft, dann werde ich Bestandsaufnahme machen wie weit ich noch von den 8kg entfernt bin. 

Dann wie beschrieben, kassette gegen xt Schaltwerk gegen eins mit kürzerem Käfig. 

Im nächsten Schritt oder Parallel Reifen und Schläuche. Entweder der Versuch tubeless aufzubauen oder mit den 20 Zoll Tubulito. 

Bei Vpace hab ich angefragt ob es den Lrs einzeln gibt. Gibt es für relativ günstiges Geld. Da könnten vielleicht dann allein gut 500g drin sein. 

Bis Ostern ist noch Zeit und es muss immer erst Geld für Basteleien über sein. 

Grüße


----------



## RobertNowak (24. Januar 2020)

Heute kam endlich der China Carbon lenker an. Macht wie immer einen guten Eindruck.
Evtl. Werde ich ihn noch ein wenig kürzen. Sind aktuell 620mm.
Welche Breite würdet ihr für Kinder um1, 10m empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## Bastian_77 (29. Januar 2020)

RobertNowak schrieb:


> Das nackte Laufrad vorne wiegt übrigens 790g. Recht schwer. Beim Lrs Scheint anscheinend massig Potential zum Abspecken zu sein.


Ich hab beim neu einspeichen pro Rad 12 Speichen weg gelassen. Brachte 130gr ...


----------



## RobertNowak (29. Januar 2020)

Mit dem Einspeichen eines Lrs hatte ich mich noch nie befasst und Werkzeug hierfür ist auch nicht vorhanden. Andernfalls wäre dies mit Sicherheit eine Option. 

Heute kam eine XT 11-34 Kassette und Tubeless Ventile an. Ein Rocket Ron in 20x2,25 befindet sich im Zulauf. 
Ich werde dann den Versuch starten das VR tubeless aufzubauen. Klappt dies werde ich das ganze auch am HR durchziehen. Ansonsten mach ich die Tubulito Schläuche rein. 
Beim Wechsel der Kassette werde ich auch das Gewicht des Hinteren LR aufnehmen. 
Ggf. Werde ich dann auf den 1150g Lrs von Vpace wechseln. 

Aktuell suche ich noch nach einem 9 Fach Xt oder Xtr Schaltwerk mit kürzeren GS Käfig. 
Wer eines abzugeben hat, kann sich gern melden. 

Grüße


----------



## 99er (29. Januar 2020)

Mal so zur Orientierung in Sachen Gewichteinsparpotential am LRS:
Ich habe kürzlich das 2019er MX20 Team meiner Tochter auf Scheibenbremse umgerüstet. Der originale Felgenbrems-LRS wog mit Felgenband und Schnellspannern 744 g vorn und 1050 g hinten. Der neue LRS bestehend aus American Classic Naben incl. Schnellspannern und Alexrims DA16 Felgen mit jeweils 20 Speichen wiegt mit Felgenband und Spannern 610 g vorn und 740 g.
Entscheidender finde ich am Ende die "Lager" in den Originalen Naben, die Laufen nach ca 300 gefahrenen Km heftig rau und schwer, das geht garnicht. Ist das beim Original Disk-LRS auch so?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Bastian_77 (30. Januar 2020)

RobertNowak schrieb:


> Mit dem Einspeichen eines Lrs hatte ich mich noch nie befasst und Werkzeug hierfür ist auch nicht vorhanden. Andernfalls wäre dies mit Sicherheit eine Option.


Wenn man nicht ganz ungeschickt ist braucht man dafür nur nen Spooky für 8€ und zentriert im Rahmen/Gabel ....
Was ich an den Felgen schön fand war die Maulweite, die alternativen aus China waren da alle recht schmal. Wie schaut's da bei dem LRS vom Vpace aus? Ich finde ja breite Reifen brauchen ne breite Felge ;-)


----------



## RobertNowak (30. Januar 2020)

Ich habe Vpace bzgl. der Innenweite/Aussenweite mal angeschrieben. 
Der beim Orbea verwendete Lrs wiegt übrigens 1783g. Die Kassette mit dem Plastik Bashguard zusammen 390g+36g=426g. Die Xt Kassette welche hier liegt wiegt 300g.
Da ich das Orbea letzten Black Friday günstig geschossen habe halten sich die Gesamtaufwendungen bisher auch in Grenzen und liegen nur knapp 60 Euro über dem Normalen VK Preis des Orbea. 
Meine Frau schüttelt trotzdem nur mit dem Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobertNowak (30. Januar 2020)

Maulweite des Vpace Lrs beträgt innen 21 und aussen 25mm. Die original Felge hat 23 und 29mm.
Grüße


----------



## Chris_DH (31. Januar 2020)

RobertNowak schrieb:


> Maulweite des Vpace Lrs beträgt innen 21 und aussen 25mm. Die original Felge hat 23 und 29mm.
> Grüße



VPace verwendet diese Felgen wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe...

WTB XC21 TCS Disc 27,5


----------



## paradox (4. Februar 2020)

Das Radl meines Sohnes:
Mehr Bilder und Details in meinem Fotoalbum.
6.3kg

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2250617]
	
[/URL]

In 2-3 Jahren dann das meiner Tochter.

Evtl. Dient es als Inspiration


----------



## RobertNowak (5. Februar 2020)

Sehr schön.
Hast du zufällig eine Teile Liste?
Hab mich in deiner Galerie umgeguckt und konnte paar Gewichtsangaben finden wie z. B. LRS. Konnte jedoch trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen wie du auf die 6,3kg gekommen bist.
Ich bei meinem Aufbau mal hochgerechnet, was noch gehen würde und kam bei Iwo bei 7,2kg raus. Dein Aufbau ist aber nochmals 900g leichter. 
Ist auf jedenfall interessant. 
Grüße


----------



## paradox (5. Februar 2020)

RobertNowak schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Hast du zufällig eine Teile Liste?
> Hab mich in deiner Galerie umgeguckt und konnte paar Gewichtsangaben finden wie z. B. LRS. Konnte jedoch trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen wie du auf die 6,3kg gekommen bist.
> Ich bei meinem Aufbau mal hochgerechnet, was noch gehen würde und kam bei Iwo bei 7,2kg raus. Dein Aufbau ist aber nochmals 900g leichter.
> ...


Klick mich


----------



## Surtre (8. Februar 2020)

Hier wäre auch noch ein MX20:



Ohne Schummelreifen  und mit breiten Felgen 6,8kg
Teileliste hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2185715?page=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (8. Februar 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> Hier wäre auch noch ein MX20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schummel doch nicht ?
Aber auch ein edler Aufbau ?


----------



## giant_r (8. Februar 2020)

schummelreifen....wollt ich auch schon schreiben, 1.4" ist echt frech ?
trotzdem schoener aufbau.
...und wenn die schallplatten mal durch sind kannst du ja mal richtige reifen aufziehen?


----------



## RobertNowak (8. Februar 2020)

Ich warte noch auf ein Tubeless Ventil und muss aus Mangel eines Kompressors eine Vernünftige Pumpe besorgen und dann kann ich die Rocket Ron 20x2,25 aufziehen. Schaltwerk fehlt auch noch.
Reifen liegen Gewichtsmäßig nahe an der Spezifikationen. Soll sind 360g ist, 368g und 374g.
Erster Versuch Tubeless zu montieren ist jedoch gescheitert. Hatte zu wenig Luftdurchsatz. 
Aber definitiv sehr schöne Aufbauten. 
Grüße


----------



## RobertNowak (1. März 2020)

Habe eben das Rad mal fertig zusammengebaut und alles eingestellt. Waage ist jetzt erst mal bei 8,2kg stehen geblieben.
Den Lrs mit den Schwalbe Rocket Ron habe ich tubeless leider nicht aufgebaut bekommen. 
Jetzt werde ich mal schauen wie es ab Ostern mit dem neuen Rad so läuft. 
Kurbel, Innenlager und LRS mach ich dann ggf im Herbst. 
Grüße


----------



## RobertNowak (13. Mai 2020)

Habe soeben den Vpace Lrs montiert. Kofferwaage zeigt nun ca 7550g an.
Der kleine fährt bis jetzt immer noch nicht damit. Er kann nicht sicher auf und absteigen. Zwischenzeitlich musste daher ein early rider belter trail 16 her. Sind noch knappe 2-3 cm die ihm fehlen. Er ist jetzt 112cm. Ich denke ab Sommer wird es klappen. Dann kann er den Rest der Saison und kommendes Jahr damit fahren und dann bekommt er ein Vpace 24 oder 26 Zoll. 
In der Zwischenzeit bekommt das Rad bestimmt noch die Carbon Gabel, ein Titan tretlager sowie eine leichtere Kurbel. Irgendwie soll jetzt noch die 7kg Marke geknackt werden. 
Grüße


----------



## RobertNowak (13. Mai 2020)




----------



## c68cube (19. Mai 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich bin momentan auch dran, das neue Mx 20 Dirt meiner Tochter ein wenig umzubauen.
Bei der Gabel würde ich auch gerne auch Carbon gehen, würde es aber gerne vermeiden wollen, Reifen seitlich von den Stollen zu befreien, damit der Reifen nicht an der Gabel schleift - wenn ich das beim Umbau von Surtre richtig deute...

Alternativ überlege ich, die Federgabel von Kubikes zu nehmen, aber zum einen wird’s Fahrrad dadurch nicht leichter und zum anderen kommt das Fahrrad vorne ca. 2cm hoch, was dann auch wahrscheinlich wieder unpraktisch sein wird.

Es könnte natürlich auch ne leichtere Alugabel sein, sofern sie leichter als das das Original ist...

Welche Gabel mit Disk-Aufnahme habt ihr verwendet?

Grüße...


----------

